# Perhaps India should Look for Ways it can be a Part of CPEC



## as1mz

With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it. 

http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc123xyx

road link from wagha to kabul...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/



Why not? If any thing that can bring mutual profit, then both India and Pakistan should keep the option in future...

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## SirHatesALot

Kaniska said:


> Why not? If any thing that can bring mutual profit, then both India and Pakistan should keep the option in future...


India will never accept CPEC,it would be going against our stated position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Most definitely.

-Let's start with a link from Amritsar to Kabul via Peshawar.
-A link from Bikaner that connects to Kandahar via Multan and Quetta.
-Then a road and rail link connecting Gwadar and Chabahar.

All these links can be further extended to Central Asia and Iran. CPEC can be connected to the NSTC also, connecting Gwadar with Russia and Europe.

But if this happens, China will protest because all these projects will undermine their OBOR.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

O.P.D said:


> road link from wagha to kabul...!!!


Wagha and kabul is never going to work. it can be linked only stuff comming from china and russia for indian export they sud find other ways. chabahar is good for india to link kabul and moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/



A non starter . Reasons :

1. Anything for India that passes through Pakistan cannot be guaranteed to remain operational, eg : Gas pipeline.

2. The CPEC passes thru disputed territory possibly even along areas illegally ceded by Pak to China. Joining it would amount to an acceptance of illegal ownership of land.

3. Investments in Chabahar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

randomradio said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> -Let's start with a link from Amritsar to Kabul via Peshawar.
> -A link from Bikaner that connects to Kandahar via Multan and Quetta.
> -Then a road and rail link connecting Gwadar and Chabahar.
> 
> All these links can be further extended to Central Asia and Iran. CPEC can be connected to the NSTC also, connecting Gwadar with Russia and Europe.
> 
> But if this happens, China will protest because all these projects will undermine their OBOR.



 in a ideal world where there is no guns no RSS bajrandal terrorist Prime minister of india Mody even then its a maybe
our land our rules .. Pakistan maybe allow india to import stuff from russia and china but for import chabahar is indias good investment from centeral asia and moscow.
Kashmir is biggest hurdle till its solved india is not trustworthy.


----------



## Salza

third eye said:


> A non starter . Reasons :
> 
> 1. Anything for India that passes through Pakistan cannot be guaranteed to remain operational, eg : Gas pipeline.
> 
> 2. The CPEC passes thru disputed territory possibly even along areas illegally ceded by Pak to China. Joining it would amount to an acceptance of illegal ownership of land.
> 
> 3. Investments in Chabahar.



LOL at investment in Chabahar  Its just a political gimmick and if you really want to make a port than billions dollar investment in required not merely few millions for couple of berths. Please go through detail report on CPEC before commenting. As far as Gas pipeline is concerned, why has India signed TAPI project silently if you have so much concerned about 'operational' ?. Last but not the least, disputed territory, well never mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

currently we are trying to save CPEC from india. i hope they don't find any way to become a part of it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## as1mz

Setting aside politics, I see a lot of positive attitude, which is good for starters. I see India joining CPEC in the future. It is for the greater good, I'm sure Trump will agree haha


----------



## Lahorie

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/



Do you want India to ...

>> give up Greater India dream
>> give up Bulling of Pakistan
>> lose their greatest political campaign agenda
>> lose their greatest public diversion tactic
>> lose their face-saving way in case of security mess ups

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leviza

Only restriction is India need to remove MODI .. and need to leave alot in kashmir as well ..

till then nothing should be given to india in CPEC ..


----------



## Shajida Khan

We need to understand what CPEC provides :-

1. A port in Arabian Sea and a Path to central asia or europe, India already has few ports here and is constructing another in Iran. Path to central Asia goes via Iran. Even landing at Gwadar will require India to go via Iran or Afghanisthan. 

2. A land path to China via Kashmir. Much better option for India will be to construct a separate path via Sikkim, why to go all the way west to Pakistan, only to come back east again.

Rest all the other CPEC projects are Pakistan specific and have nothing to offer to India.


----------



## wiseone2

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-chin
> a-pak-corridor-cpec/



what does India gain or lose from CPEC ? the answer is very little
Pakistan can grant India trading routes to access Afghanistan. beyond that there is little to discuss

Why does Russian support for CPEC matter ? They are not going to buy or sell anything from CPEC route


----------



## django

Over my dead body!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## war&peace

Not to speak of CPEC, Pakistan should stop all kinds of trade with India until the issue of Kashmir is solved satisfactorily as per the will of Kashmiri people.



django said:


> Over my dead body!


Over the dead bodies of 200 million Pakistanis. We do not want anything to do with India when we have already got business deal with the biggest economy of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Not to speak of CPEC, Pakistan should stop all kinds of trade with India until the issue of Kashmir is solved satisfactorily as per the will of Kashmiri people.
> 
> 
> Over the dead bodies of 200 million Pakistanis. We do not want anything to do with India when we have already got business deal with the biggest economy of the world.


Absolutely and their reckless action in destroying Saarc has rendered them a toothless tiger or rather toothless moggy as we will be focusing on Shanghai cooperation organisation whilst they can stick with bangla and co LOL.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wen Ling

SirHatesALot said:


> India will never accept CPEC,it would be going against our stated position.


So India want to annihilate Pakistan from map? If the co-exisitence is inevitable, what is India's plan?
Taling is cheap, rhetoric is cheaper...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/





NOT HAPPENING!!!!!!!!......An absurd and ridiculous assumption to say the least. There is more chance of the Eskimos & Zulus joining CPEC than india.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SMC

Why? Bharat is trying to sabotage CPEC and is spending a ton of resources in supporting terrorist groups so that China becomes sceptical of the project and abandons it. It wants CPEC to disappear. Why would it want to join CPEC, and why would Pakistan want it to join CPEC?

More importantly, you're talking about a country that wants any mention of a thing called Pakistan completely obliterated from thought and history. I mean, you have the home ministry of that country saying that he wants to divide Pakistan into 10 country. What sort of working framework are we expecting to have with that terrorist state if it intends to do things like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/



I seriously think Pakistanis need to take a look at the maps of India, China and their beloved Pakistan itself.

Even ignoring the disputed nature of the territories that CPEC passes through, India doesn't need CPEC to trade with either China or Pakistan itself - simply because it shares thousands of miles of borders with either of the countries directly. In fact, India already has 3 border trading posts with China which are much more motorable land routes.

The only thing that India would be interested is if Pakistan was willing to give India a transit access to Afghanistan. But Pakistan already made it clear that it wouldn't. So how can India even look to be part of CPEC?

Unless, of course, your intention is to lend legitimacy for your claims to the part of Kashmir that you occupied by letting India be an honorary member. Lol.


----------



## dadeechi

SMC said:


> you have the home ministry of that country saying that he wants to divide Pakistan into 10 country.



Any Proof?


----------



## Hyde

O.P.D said:


> road link from wagha to kabul...!!!


Besides your trolling/taunt

This route is not part of CPEC and we have no plans to use such route for CPEC so far... If you could divise any project that corelates with China-Pakistan Economic Corridor then why not...


----------



## SMC

dadeechi said:


> Any Proof?



http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pak-...on-religious-lines-says-rajnath-singh-1636618

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

SMC said:


> you have the home ministry of that country saying that he wants to divide Pakistan into 10 country.





SMC said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pak-...on-religious-lines-says-rajnath-singh-1636618



The below excerpt from the link that you posted does say what you claimed above.

Pakistan came into existence after India got divided on religious lines but it could not keep itself united. In 1971, it got split into two and, if it does not mend its ways, it will get splintered into 10 pieces* and India will have no role in it,*" Mr Singh warned.


----------



## SMC

dadeechi said:


> The below excerpt from the link that you posted does say what you claimed above.
> 
> Pakistan came into existence after India got divided on religious lines but it could not keep itself united. In 1971, it got split into two and, if it does not mend its ways, it will get splintered into 10 pieces* and India will have no role in it,*" Mr Singh warned.



He's using 1971 as a reference. What do you think it means? 

Of course he's talking about supporting proxies to accomplish this. There's no other way he'd think this is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> Over my dead body!



People give too much importance for themselves.

When the time comes for the peace between India & Pakistan this type of bravado is bound to be vanish into thin air.



SMC said:


> He's using 1971 as a reference. What do you think it means?
> 
> Of course he's talking about supporting proxies to accomplish this. There's no other way he'd think this is possible.



Have you listen to the video? Did you understand what he said?

He was basically implying that Pakistan's policy of supporting terrorism against India would one day consume Pakistan itself.



Wen Ling said:


> So India want to annihilate Pakistan from map? If the co-exisitence is inevitable, what is India's plan?
> Taling is cheap, rhetoric is cheaper...



Like China objecting to US military sales to Taiwan ?


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> Absolutely and their reckless action in destroying Saarc has rendered them a toothless tiger or rather toothless moggy as we will be focusing on Shanghai cooperation organisation whilst they can stick with bangla and co LOL.Kudos


Sir actually our people are sheeple...they have 128 kbit memories and that too volatile ones... or some of them are just fools ... India did not accept the existence of Pakistan from day one of its creation and Hindu can't get past that even if the Kashmir issue gets solved, that basic obsession in their genes will keep causing problems for both the nations. The best way is to end all sorts of relations, build 10 m high concrete wall all along the border except LOC, closed down Wagah call our ambassadors home and throw theirs out...total no communication, block all sorts of transmissions. Just focus on our relations with China, Russia, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan (disinfected), Middle East, Europe, Far East, Africa...I mean the world is too big...just neglect them but keep your guns and missile pointed and ready to fire in case of any escalation for eastern side. Through China we can access far east.. Put india into its right spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wen Ling

dadeechi said:


> Like China objecting to US military sales to Taiwan ?


If India can make the whole world accepts that Pakistan is part of India, and Pakistan is not part of UN, I guess you can. Probably the most obvious objection will from India's dear darling, USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Wen Ling said:


> If India can make the whole world accepts that Pakistan is part of India, and Pakistan is not part of UN, I guess you can. Probably the most obvious objection will from India's dear darling, USA.



Indian neither claimed nor wants Pakistan to be part of India. Your post is quiet amusing..


----------



## war&peace

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> There is more chance of the Eskimos & Zulus joining CPEC than india.


And Eskimos and Zulus are far more civilised than our eastern neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wen Ling

kadamba-warrior said:


> I seriously think Pakistanis need to take a look at the maps of India, China and their beloved Pakistan itself.
> 
> Even ignoring the disputed nature of the territories that CPEC passes through, India doesn't need CPEC to trade with either China or Pakistan itself - simply because it shares thousands of miles of borders with either of the countries directly. In fact, India already has 3 border trading posts with China which are much more motorable land routes.
> 
> The only thing that India would be interested is if Pakistan was willing to give India a transit access to Afghanistan. But Pakistan already made it clear that it wouldn't. So how can India even look to be part of CPEC?
> 
> Unless, of course, your intention is to lend legitimacy for your claims to the part of Kashmir that you occupied by letting India be an honorary member. Lol.


The trust always need to build slowly, how can you directly ask for favors on the most important bargain chip? India is bigger part, it should initiate something first, IPI would be good start.
It is like India directly ask Chinese to support their bid on UN security council. Does India understand that is most important bargain chip that China has? what India want to trade it for? How can China trust India?
The same logic applies to Pakistan's position on CPEC. Trust has to be built slowly. China did that with Russia for over 40 years. Now China and Russia only discusses cooperation, no obstacle is there!



dadeechi said:


> Indian neither claimed nor wants Pakistan to be part of India. Your post is quiet amusing..


That is because you quote Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Wen Ling said:


> That is because you quote Taiwan.



Your analogy does not make any sense as PRC claims Taiwan while India does not claim Pakistan.


----------



## Wen Ling

dadeechi said:


> Your analogy does not make any sense as PRC claims Taiwan while India does not claim Pakistan.


So India has to live with Pakistan for a long long time, then What is India's long term plan? Keep the tension for ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> People give too much importance for themselves.
> 
> When the time comes for the peace between India & Pakistan this type of bravado is bound to be vanish into thin air.


Only the best part of 200 million feel this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> Only the best part of 200 million feel this way.



As I said people give too much importance for themselves and sometimes speak on behalf of 200 million...No mandate required. That's the beauty of Internet forums...



Wen Ling said:


> So India has to live with Pakistan for a long long time, then What is India's long term plan? Keep the tension for ever?



Tensions are bound to remain as long as Pakistan keeps supporting terrorism against India in the hope of grabbing Kashmir from India.


----------



## django

war&peace said:


> Sir actually our people are sheeple...they have 128 kbit memories and that too volatile ones... or some of them are just fools ... India did not accept the existence of Pakistan from day one of its creation and Hindu can't get past that even if the Kashmir issue gets solved, that basic obsession in their genes will keep causing problems for both the nations. The best way is to end all sorts of relations, build 10 m high concrete wall all along the border except LOC, closed down Wagah call our ambassadors home and throw theirs out...total no communication, block all sorts of transmissions. Just focus on our relations with China, Russia, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan (disinfected), Middle East, Europe, Far East, Africa...I mean the world is too big...just neglect them but keep your guns and missile pointed and ready to fire in case of any escalation for eastern side. Through China we can access far east.. Put india into its right spot.


I TOTALLY AGREE we do not need them, nor do we want anything from them (No IOK is not theirs to give), if you look at their security establishment their line of thinking is that for Hindia to thrive Pakistan must cease to exist, to achieve this they will use covert methods as overtly they know that inevitably New Delhi and Mumbia will experience temperatures that exceed those at the centre of our local star, they are deliberately being belligerent when it comes to CPEC claiming that it goes through GB which is an integral part of Hindia LOL and that a Chinese presence in Gwadar is a strategic threat so it is imperative that they do all they can to stop CPEC yet simultaneously they have the audacity to blame us for instigating every insurgency in their artificial bogus nation, in conclusion if anyone believes we can have peace with Hindia, then that person is living in "cuckoo land".Kudos



dadeechi said:


> As I said people give too much importance for themselves and sometimes speak on behalf of 200 million...No mandate required. That's the beauty of Internet forums...
> 
> 
> 
> Tensions are bound to remain as long as Pakistan keeps supporting terrorism against India in the hope of grabbing Kashmir from India.


All parties participating in national elections with the exception of MQM have a hardline against Hindia ,some more than others, it is these very parties that obtain the votes of 95% of the electorate, so I guess you understand the mood in regards to Hindia and too sum it up Mr dadeechi do not tell us the dynamics of our society, we know our nation better than you may think you know it.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Wen Ling said:


> The trust always need to build slowly, how can you directly ask for favors on the most important bargain chip? India is bigger part, it should initiate something first, IPI would be good start.
> It is like India directly ask Chinese to support their bid on UN security council. Does India understand that is most important bargain chip that China has? what India want to trade it for? How can China trust India?
> The same logic applies to Pakistan's position on CPEC. Trust has to be built slowly. China did that with Russia for over 40 years. Now China and Russia only discusses cooperation, no obstacle is there!



You can always count on the wise Chinese on PDF to preach others about TRUST. Is that some kind of a kinky ritual that you guys do to your tiny neighbors just before you build artificial islands around them overnight?

Providing transit access to Afghanistan is the most important bargain chip for Pakistan? How? I know that India will NOT collapse tomorrow if we don't trade with Afghanistan, but we don't want to pass up an opportunity to call out Pakistan for obstructing relief/development efforts in war-torn Afghanistan.

Talking about bargaining chips, the only important bargaining chip that Pakistan holds is the terrorists that regularly attack India - aka the non-state actors, the same the ones that you safeguard in the UN with your veto.

The OP and many others like him, in their enthusiasm to celebrate CPEC and CPEC's contribution to mankind, want to make India a party to it - not realizing that India neither needs it nor wants to legitimize it by agreeing to be a party to it.

So stick to the topic if you can!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> All parties participating in national elections with the exception of MQM have a hardline against Hindia ,some more than others, it is these very parties that obtain the votes of 95% of the electorate, so I guess you understand the mood in regards to Hindia and too sum it up Mr dadeechi do not tell us the dynamics of our society, we know our nation better than you may think you know it.Kudos



NS won mandate on the plank to establish peace with India.


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> NS won mandate on the plank to establish peace with India.


Yet what did he get from Hindia, increased violence from across the LOC, Yadav .............all undermining him and corroborating the fact that Hindia (sons of ganges) still has deep wounds due to 1000 year old Muslim rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wen Ling

kadamba-warrior said:


> You can always count on the wise Chinese on PDF to preach others about TRUST. Is that some kind of a kinky ritual that you guys do to your tiny neighbors just before you build artificial islands around them overnight?
> 
> Providing transit access to Afghanistan is the most important bargain chip for Pakistan? How? I know that India will NOT collapse tomorrow if we don't trade with Afghanistan, but we don't want to pass up an opportunity to call out Pakistan for obstructing relief/development efforts in war-torn Afghanistan.
> 
> Talking about bargaining chips, the only important bargaining chip that Pakistan holds is the terrorists that regularly attack India - aka the non-state actors, the same the ones that you safeguard in the UN with your veto.
> 
> The OP and many others like him, in their enthusiasm to celebrate CPEC and CPEC's contribution to mankind, want to make India a party to it - not realizing that India neither needs it nor wants to legitimize it by agreeing to be a party to it.
> 
> So stick to the topic if you can!


If you talk about SCS, we can refer you to disappear of Sikkim, so...
If you think India does not need to cool down the tension with Pakistan, then good luck...


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> Yet what did he get from Hindia, increased violence from across the LOC, Yadav .............all undermining him and corroborating the fact that Hindia (sons of ganges) still has deep wounds due to 1000 year old Muslim rule.



NS could have carried out the mandate he received had his mandate not been scuttled with the Soft coup by the establishment.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-happen-in-pakistan/?utm_term=.acbbabef5460


----------



## war&peace

dadeechi said:


> NS won mandate on the plank to establish peace with India.


No that's not true either...It is true that he has a soft corner for India but that's not what people voted him in for. 
Furthermore, that election was heavily rigged otherwise there was no chance for him to get elected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

war&peace said:


> No that's not true either...It is true that he has a soft corner for India but that's not what people voted him in for.
> Furthermore, that election was heavily rigged otherwise there was no chance for him to get elected.



http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/sharifs-win-sparks-hope-pakistan-india-ties


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> NS could have carried out the mandate he received had his mandate not been scuttled with the Soft coup by the establishment.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...st-happen-in-pakistan/?utm_term=.acbbabef5460


Impossible to carry out peace talks with Hindia as the security establishment ie Doval and co want to split up Pakistan as it is in your strategic interests.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> Impossible to carry out peace talks with Hindia as the security establishment ie Doval and co want to split up Pakistan as it is in your strategic interests.Kudos



Well NS visited India and Modi even made a surprise visit to meet NS to avoid any scuttling of the meeting by the establishment.

The main road block to peace is the establishment.


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> The main road block to* peace is the establishment*.


Indian establishment precisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> Indian establishment precisely.



India does not have two power centers. There is no concept of establishment in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

O.P.D said:


> road link from wagha to kabul...!!!





randomradio said:


> -Let's start with a link from Amritsar to Kabul via Peshawar.





randomradio said:


> A link from Bikaner that connects to Kandahar via Multan and Quetta.





randomradio said:


> Then a road and rail link connecting Gwadar and Chabahar.



But why would you guyz need a land route through Paksitan. You already Got Chahbahar . right ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> India does not have two power centers. There is no concept of establishment in India.


The establishment and political leaders are both on the same page, the defragmentation of Pakistan is their ultimate aim as Pakistan is challenging their interests in the region, they may play all cozy by attending weddings lol, but we know the truth, they know that we know ,even though they pretend that they do not know that we know they know.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

django said:


> The establishment and political leaders are both on the same page, the defragmentation of Pakistan is their ultimate aim as Pakistan is challenging their interests in the region, they may play all cozy by attending weddings lol, but we know the truth, they know that we know ,even though they pretend that they do not know that we know they know.Kudos



NS is being forced to implement the mandate of the establishment rather than the mandate of the people who elected him.


----------



## randomradio

RealNapster said:


> But why would you guyz need a land route through Paksitan. You already Got Chahbahar . right ?



We don't. But this option was based on OP's recommendation.

A sea link is always cheaper. Goods that are required urgently are supplied by air anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

dadeechi said:


> NS is being forced to implement the mandate of the establishment rather than the mandate of the people who elected him.


NS stole the election and even then he is considered a conservative, and his position on Kashmir is plebiscite, hardly endearing to the ********, sure he will negotiate with Hindia, but he needs a dance partner not a chap who oversaw the murder and rapes of thousands in Gujrat, a man who was not permitted to visit the USA, such is the vile character of his opposite.Kudos and have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samrat420

Damn..!! What a gem of a thread..!! To all those dear neighbors screaming at the top of their lungs to bar India from joining CPEC, I have three questions :-

★ Did India ever even asked to join the freaking CPEC drama? If yes, then I'd like a link for that. And If no, then what the fish are you all gloating about?

★ Does India even need a route to China or Africa or Arabia through Pakistan? These are the regions that your magic transit corridor is supposed to connect..no?

★ Have you all ever seen a freakin' map? =_=

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SirHatesALot

Wen Ling said:


> So India want to annihilate Pakistan from map? If the co-exisitence is inevitable, what is India's plan?
> Taling is cheap, rhetoric is cheaper...


jeez you are really stupid


----------



## shjliu

randomradio said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> -Let's start with a link from Amritsar to Kabul via Peshawar.
> -A link from Bikaner that connects to Kandahar via Multan and Quetta.
> -Then a road and rail link connecting Gwadar and Chabahar.
> 
> All these links can be further extended to Central Asia and Iran. CPEC can be connected to the NSTC also, connecting Gwadar with Russia and Europe.
> 
> But if this happens, China will protest because all these projects will undermine their OBOR.



The last part of your comment I think was wrong, to China, their want world peace and everyone live happily ever after. I think extend the CPEC to India is workable.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

CPEC




Door se deko

Presently the focus is entirely on Pakistan / China cooperation

Enemy state not welcomed

Our cricket players are not allowed to play IPL CPEC ki baat ker rahain hai jaise bap ka mal hai


No consideration till Kashmir / Khalistan is resolved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

pathetic idea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Kejey Nazara Door Door say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

shjliu said:


> The last part of your comment I think was wrong, to China, their want world peace and everyone live happily ever after. I think extend the CPEC to India is workable.



But all the routes that I pointed out actually undermine CPEC.


----------



## RealNapster

randomradio said:


> We don't. But this option was based on OP's recommendation.



Well . the 2 person's i quoted along with OP are Indian.


----------



## Aasimkhan

randomradio said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> -Let's start with a link from Amritsar to Kabul via Peshawar.
> -A link from Bikaner that connects to Kandahar via Multan and Quetta.
> -Then a road and rail link connecting Gwadar and Chabahar.
> 
> All these links can be further extended to Central Asia and Iran. CPEC can be connected to the NSTC also, connecting Gwadar with Russia and Europe.
> 
> But if this happens, China will protest because all these projects will undermine their OBOR.


Before that India and pakistan will have to sit down and find a solution to Kashmir problem, If India's arrogance can be toned down (for which Modi is no help) then might be a trade route can be found. India will benefit more by any such initiative but India has to eat its SO-CALLED-PRIDE first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Aasimkhan said:


> Before that India and pakistan will have to sit down and find a solution to Kashmir problem, If India's arrogance can be toned down (for which Modi is no help) then might be a trade route can be found. India will benefit more by any such initiative but India has to eat its SO-CALLED-PRIDE first.



There is no Kashmir solution. Your country is not a country run by people who want peace with India, it's run by Islamists. Pakistan's goal is to take Kashmir. Once Kashmir is taken, it will be something else.

There really is no chance for peace by leaving decisions to Pakistan. The only way for peace to come about is India has to become so overwhelmingly strong that your Islamic pundits should shudder at the thought of even doing something bad to India, that's the only way for peace.

There will come a time when India will force open Pakistan. Until then status quo will be maintained.


----------



## Wen Ling

SirHatesALot said:


> jeez you are really stupid


I would say it is different mindset. India now is thinking more like American / British, even it is a developing country.



randomradio said:


> There is no Kashmir solution. Your country is not a country run by people who want peace with India, it's run by Islamists. Pakistan's goal is to take Kashmir. Once Kashmir is taken, it will be something else.
> 
> There really is no chance for peace by leaving decisions to Pakistan. The only way for peace to come about is India has to become so overwhelmingly strong that your Islamic pundits should shudder at the thought of even doing something bad to India, that's the only way for peace.
> 
> There will come a time when India will force open Pakistan. Until then status quo will be maintained.


delusional, how do handle the islamic world behind it? good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Wen Ling said:


> delusional, how do handle the islamic world behind it? good luck



You mean all those oil producing countries that want to sell oil to India?


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

Security risk. India shall export terrorists like Kulbushan Yadave for sabotage activities in Pakistan. Without solution of Kashmir issue it seems impossible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Indias new daddy ie USofA will be pissed if her new baby slave supports CPEC


----------



## Bharat Muslim

as1mz said:


> Setting aside politics, I see a lot of positive attitude, which is good for starters. I see India joining CPEC in the future. It is for the greater good, I'm sure Trump will agree haha


What do you mean Trump will agree? Care to clarify?


----------



## Wen Ling

randomradio said:


> You mean all those oil producing countries that want to sell oil to India?


wow, all those countries sell oils to USA, but USA still have 911...


----------



## Verve

randomradio said:


> There is no Kashmir solution. Your country is not a country run by people who want peace with India, it's run by Islamists. Pakistan's goal is to take Kashmir. Once Kashmir is taken, it will be something else.
> 
> There really is no chance for peace by leaving decisions to Pakistan. The only way for peace to come about is India has to become so overwhelmingly strong that your Islamic pundits should shudder at the thought of even doing something bad to India, that's the only way for peace.
> 
> There will come a time when India will force open Pakistan. Until then status quo will be maintained.



And this is the Indian Hitler / warmong mindset that'll lead to wars. Indian army will cross International border yet again, the 3rd time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Verve said:


> And this is the Indian Hitler / warmong mindset that'll lead to wars. Indian army will cross International border yet again, the 3rd time.



Incorrect. The US used the same strategy against the Soviet Union. We will watch you implode trying to keep up with us.



Wen Ling said:


> wow, all those countries sell oils to USA, but USA still have 911...



The US has all the Gulf monarchies in its pocket. 9/11 was terrorism, the perpetrator was hiding in Pakistan.


----------



## Verve

randomradio said:


> Incorrect. The US used the same strategy against the Soviet Union. We will watch you implode trying to keep up with us.
> 
> 
> 
> The US has all the Gulf monarchies in its pocket. 9/11 was terrorism, the perpetrator was hiding in Pakistan.



Yeah ... According to Hallucinating Hindus, Pakistan was going to implode in 47 and ever since as well. Still hasn't happened. And don't bring in 71, that country was good riddance anyways.


----------



## Wen Ling

randomradio said:


> Incorrect. The US used the same strategy against the Soviet Union. We will watch you implode trying to keep up with us.
> 
> 
> 
> The US has all the Gulf monarchies in its pocket. 9/11 was terrorism, the perpetrator was hiding in Pakistan.


good luck


----------



## abhishekgoel80

I sometimes feel people just need reason to fight. CPEC does n't has so much significance to any other country as it is to Pakistan. Request you all to view the map

My Analysis:
1) What is CPEC. 
Ans. An infrastructure project . A road connecting China with Arabian Sea (with all ancillary energy projects, etc)

2) Why it is important to China and Pakistan.
Ans. Pakistan: Infrastructure development through length of Pakistan through Chinese Money. The FDI is very less and Pakistan internal resources are less so it is a very important project.
China: They need to invest to keep a high growth rate and it gives them alternate route to Africa. Most of Chinese goods are shipped from East China so the cost of shipping goods through this route may not have a significant cost advantage. It though will definitely help China to develop its western parts.

3) What is the needed for India? Does CPEC provides it?
Ans. India need to access to Afghanistan and other countries beyond it i.e. central and west Asian countries and east Europe. It is searching for improved logistics to enhance our trade. To take the goods from western ports of Mumbai Gujarat CPEC is definitely an option, other option is North south corridor using Iranian ports other is through Suez canal. For land routes i.e trade from Punjab, Rajasthan and Jammu we need roads thorough Pakistan which joins east and west boundaries not North and south.

4) Does Russia require CPEC?
Ans. Looking at the Map I cannot find any access that Russia is getting. 
Russia with relationship with Iran, China and India don't need CPEC. it is just another parallel route to Arabian sea with several other options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

randomradio said:


> Incorrect. The US used the same strategy against the Soviet Union. We will watch you implode trying to keep up with us.
> 
> 
> 
> The US has all the Gulf monarchies in its pocket. 9/11 was terrorism, the perpetrator was hiding in Pakistan.



Why isIndia using the same strategy that has been use before. India need to be original and come up with a new idea. If so, India won't have to brag just about Brahmos.


----------



## randomradio

Verve said:


> Yeah ... According to Hallucinating Hindus, Pakistan was going to implode in 47 and ever since as well. Still hasn't happened. And don't bring in 71, that country was good riddance anyways.



You've already imploded once. How soon before there's another round?

As long as Pak continues looking at India as an enemy, nothing will change. The onus is on you to change, not India.



faithfulguy said:


> Why isIndia using the same strategy that has been use before. India need to be original and come up with a new idea. If so, India won't have to brag just about Brahmos.



1971?


----------



## mirage

as1mz said:


> With Russia's recent support for CPEC and reiteration of her intention to join it, perhaps India should think of ways it too can be a part of it.
> 
> http://todayinpakistan.com/russia-reiterates-intention-join-china-pak-corridor-cpec/


is CPEC complete ?/


----------



## Verve

randomradio said:


> You've already imploded once. How soon before there's another round?
> 
> As long as Pak continues looking at India as an enemy, nothing will change. The onus is on you to change, not India.
> 
> 
> 
> 1971?



Bangalis got a country out of it by being part of the Pakistan movement. Good for them. Alone they didn't have a leader then to cut out their own country. So it was inevitable.

There will be no implosion. We've secured and fully integrated FATA and established cantonments there as well. Your sponsored terrorism has made us stronger in resolve and we are plugging the weak points.

As Jinnah said, there is no power on this earth that can undo Pakistan. 

As for you Hindus, Keep hallucinating as you have been since (& even before) the brutal surgery of your Akhand Bharat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Wen Ling said:


> If you talk about SCS, we can refer you to disappear of Sikkim, so...
> If you think India does not need to cool down the tension with Pakistan, then good luck...



Lol, for a split second, I thought you were a serious about building trust with neighbors.

If you go by what Pakistanis say, the only way to cool down tension with them is if India offered them Jammu & Kashmir on a platter. But if you ask me, I can bet my bottom dollar that they won't be satisfied with even Kashmir. Kashmir would just be the beginning of what they call an unfinished agenda of dividing Indian subcontinent on the basis of religion - a thought makes all islamists salivate.

However, I can understand why the Chinese, insulated from the ensuing mess by the mighty Himalayas, would love the balkanization of India to happen. But I have to give it to you guys for trying to sell the idea to Indians themselves! Lol.



RealNapster said:


> But why would you guyz need a land route through Paksitan. You already Got Chahbahar . right ?



Exactly, my question!

Why does India even need CPEC?

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## khansaheeb

SirHatesALot said:


> India will never accept CPEC,it would be going against our stated position.



That is short sighted and stupid position of the Indians. Indians should be working for a peaceful and prosperous region and not play the part of bully boys. India should set aside a few billion dollars for investment in Pakistan , like China has in rail and road links between new Delhi and Kabul and China. If need be Indians should get rid of this mad and sinister Guji Modhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dadeechi

khansaheeb said:


> That is short sighted and stupid position of the Indians. Indians should be working for a peaceful and prosperous region and not play the part of bully boys. India should set aside a few billion dollars for investment in Pakistan , like China has in rail and road links between new Delhi and Kabul and China. If need be Indians should get rid of this mad and sinister Guji Modhi.



Its not that simple.

Trading and investing in Pakistan is not an issue. India would be glad to do that but trading through a disputed territory would bring in legitimacy to Pakistan's case and would complicate the negotiations for India.

Here the ball is clearly in Pakistan's court to resolve the boundary issue with India. Until then India would keep opposing the route.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India has a habbit of destroying business and economic corridors , just look at the gas line project we had got destroyed and delayed by india with delays for 10-15 years , so I think at present there is no room for india in immdiate logic

May be in 10-15 years once India leaves Kashmir to its people we can bring up the idea

Capture of Spy involved in killing and boming in Karachi does not helps and a Terrorist Modi who openly states in speeches about Terrorism







India may have been also involved in Killing of French Submarine Engineers , as their Spies were busy in that same area

The man has confessed openly to killing and bombing across city and supporting people for Terrorism

So I think there is no FAT chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

dadeechi said:


> Have you listen to the video? Did you understand what he said?
> 
> He was basically implying that Pakistan's policy of supporting terrorism against India would one day consume Pakistan itself.



No it won't. You have to read between the lines. India knows something like this is impossible unless it supports terrorist groups in Pakistan overtly, and even then it's nearly impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

SMC said:


> No it won't. You have to read between the lines. India knows something like this is impossible unless it supports terrorist groups in Pakistan overtly, and even then it's nearly impossible.



The only thing India knows is that terrorists come to India from Pakistan and Pakistan instead of taking action against such elements keeps supporting them openly.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Presently there is 0% interest in india get the message folks and chalte bano


----------



## Clutch

*My take on the topic: only if they get on their knees and hold their hands and beg for forgiveness. And then proceed to kiss the feet of every Pakistani till perpetuity*....begging us to join. 

On a slightly more serious note: if CPEC turn out to be even 70% of what we all envision then it's only inevitable India would be part of CPEC. It is in everyone's interest. Probably in 10 to 15 years once the Modi Hindvita extremism love affair by the Indian voters is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wen Ling

kadamba-warrior said:


> Lol, for a split second, I thought you were a serious about building trust with neighbors.
> 
> If you go by what Pakistanis say, the only way to cool down tension with them is if India offered them Jammu & Kashmir on a platter. But if you ask me, I can bet my bottom dollar that they won't be satisfied with even Kashmir. Kashmir would just be the beginning of what they call an unfinished agenda of dividing Indian subcontinent on the basis of religion - a thought makes all islamists salivate.
> 
> However, I can understand why the Chinese, insulated from the ensuing mess by the mighty Himalayas, would love the balkanization of India to happen. But I have to give it to you guys for trying to sell the idea to Indians themselves! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my question!
> 
> Why does India even need CPEC?


The mess in South Asia is caused by India itself. None of them are other people's business.
If it was not for your Neheru's Forward policy, there would be no 1962 war. then China will not be sided with Pakistan.
I have to repeat these sentences. After India get independent and set English as its language, its strategic thinking is almost the same as American/British. Every big power try to lower the tension in its direct neighborehood, only India try to make it as higher as possible. so good luck....
Whether you like it or not, whether India needs it or not, CPEC will be there, it is the top priority in China's national strategy. China is not USA, its policy will not change due to swap of the leadership, it plans up to 50 years. So you have to pray that China will collapse... or Pakistan reject the offer...


----------



## Armstrong

third eye said:


> A non starter . Reasons :
> 
> 1. Anything for India that passes through Pakistan cannot be guaranteed to remain operational, eg : Gas pipeline.
> 
> 2. The CPEC passes thru disputed territory possibly even along areas illegally ceded by Pak to China. Joining it would amount to an acceptance of illegal ownership of land.
> 
> 3. Investments in Chabahar.



It could potentially become a starter if we just consider it for a moment.

(1) Of course it can't be guaranteed to remain operational but then again nothing can. So what we have to look for instead is whether certain circumstances can be created to make sure that disruption in CPEC becomes far too costly for any country. This can be achieved by having treaty safeguards in place like the Indus Water Treaty which has stood the test of time despite our disagreements with each other. In addition the number of countries involved would make it extremely difficult for Pakistan to unilateral throw a spanner in the works because trade between China, Russia, the Central Asia States, Iran, Afghanistan and possibly more countries to follow with India will ensure that the international costs of such an action will be astronomical to the point of being suicidal.

Yes one can come up with scenarios like 'what happens in war' but then thats the very purpose of having such an agreement because economic integration makes war extremely costly for either countries and through such economic integration we woild end up creating lobbies of 'peace' within each country who don't want tensions between the two states if for no other reason than the disruption of trade. In addition again the international consequences of a misadventure like Kargil or Siachin would be too great for either country to contemplate. In pretty much the same vein the amount of meddling we do in each other's internal affairs would drastically reduce as well.

Lastly it might even herald in an era of genuine peace, prosperity and intergration between the two South Asian neighbors the likes of which hasn't been seen since before '65 war.

(2) Look lets consider the ground realities before us. Neither of us can do jack sh*t to each other. You can't capture our Kashmir and we can't capture yours. The best solution is to have a Republic of Ireland vs Northern Ireland kinda arrangement in place - freedom of movement and the choice to hold dual nationalities of the citizens and represent either Ireland. But such a solution requires a great deal of maturity on both our parts that I don't foresee happening till much later. In the meantime heres what we can do: We write up a treaty that ensures that CPEC is operationalised without prejudicing the final solution to the Kashmir issue. Its like when Pakistan recognized (and not ceded) Chinese controlled Kashmir to China, the border agreement states something to the affect that the final boundries will be revisited at or subject to the final settlement of the Kashmir Issue.

I'm not a lawyer but perhaps something can be evolved like they did for the Good Friday Agreement to end the Troubles in the 1990s.

(3) Chabahar is not a competitor to Gwadar it is seen by both Iranians and Pakistanis as something complimentary to Gwadar. The amount of traffic thats going to pass through this region when China, Russia, the Central Asian states and others get on board with the CPEC will probably be more than Gwadar can handle. In addition Gwadar still provides the shortest land-route between India and Pakistan as part of CPEC you guys could just as easily disembark at either Chabahar or Gwadar and drive it to India over land. Imagine the industries that this would create in the Indian states bordering Pakistan.

Heck it might even make Indian administered Kashmir and Pakistan administered Kashmir more prosperous if they're economically integrated with the CPEC.

Its a win-win for both India and Pakistan, if...and thats a big 'if', we can learn to look beyond our jingoism and parochialism.

Just imagine the dividends of 'peace' for the region.

(4) There is one downside though; if things normalize between India and Pakistan....I'm gonna steal all your women with my suave and charm. 

Wait...is that why you're against this project? 

Oh don't worry I can be your wingman when we hit the night clubs of Delhi together.


----------



## randomradio

Verve said:


> Bangalis got a country out of it by being part of the Pakistan movement. Good for them. Alone they didn't have a leader then to cut out their own country. So it was inevitable.
> 
> There will be no implosion. We've secured and fully integrated FATA and established cantonments there as well. Your sponsored terrorism has made us stronger in resolve and we are plugging the weak points.
> 
> As Jinnah said, there is no power on this earth that can undo Pakistan.
> 
> As for you Hindus, Keep hallucinating as you have been since (& even before) the brutal surgery of your Akhand Bharat



The same argument can be made for the tribals, Balochs and Sindhis.


----------



## Jugger

Kindly let us be part of CPEC, let us also make some profit out of this mega project.
Won't the large hearted people of Pakistan help out poor old India.
It will be mutually beneficial.


----------



## my2cents

Sheikh Rauf said:


> Wagha and kabul is never going to work. it can be linked only stuff comming from china and russia for indian export they sud find other ways. chabahar is good for india to link kabul and moscow.



Forget it then. It will not work for us. This has to be a two way street or nothing.



war&peace said:


> Sir actually our people are sheeple...they have 128 kbit memories and that too volatile ones... or some of them are just fools ... India did not accept the existence of Pakistan from day one of its creation and Hindu can't get past that even if the Kashmir issue gets solved, that basic obsession in their genes will keep causing problems for both the nations. The best way is to end all sorts of relations, build 10 m high concrete wall all along the border except LOC, closed down Wagah call our ambassadors home and throw theirs out...total no communication, block all sorts of transmissions. Just focus on our relations with China, Russia, Turkey, Iran, Afghanistan (disinfected), Middle East, Europe, Far East, Africa...I mean the world is too big...just neglect them but keep your guns and missile pointed and ready to fire in case of any escalation for eastern side. Through China we can access far east.. Put india into its right spot.



Why do you bother to do all that?? Just go live on Mars. You will have no neighbours.


----------



## Zaahir

Sheikh Rauf said:


> in a ideal world where there is no guns no RSS bajrandal terrorist Prime minister of india Mody even then its a maybe
> our land our rules .. Pakistan maybe allow india to import stuff from russia and china but for import chabahar is indias good investment from centeral asia and moscow.
> Kashmir is biggest hurdle till its solved india is not trustworthy.


CPEC..road from Gwadar to Kashgar. A few coal plants thrown in here and there. India already has trading routes with China and the CPEC doesn't offer a direct route to Russia. CPEC is not an economical project. Its a Geo strategic political act by China. There is nothing Pakistan can export to China that it doesn't do already and vice versa.
As regards to other countries using the route...The industrial centers of China are in the eastern part and the land route is not economically feasible to the eastern half. The only viable export is oil export from the middle east to China via Pakistan. The pipelines are not in place yet (The pipelines need to transfer the oil to eastern China where the consumption is) and oil is not transported in trucks.

All these years, any country wanting to use this land route could had the option to use the Karachi port. Nothing changes by adding Gwadar to the mix and a few more raods here and there.

Therefore, the bottom line is- India has nothing to gain from this CPEC and no-one absolutely no-one in India is least interested in having anything to do with it. Of course, India wants to put spanner in the works because its a strategic challenge to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

my2cents said:


> Just go live on Mars. You will have no neighbours.


We are not the one's sending mars landers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Zaahir said:


> CPEC..road from Gwadar to Kashgar. A few coal plants thrown in here and there. India already has trading routes with China and the CPEC doesn't offer a direct route to Russia. CPEC is not an economical project. Its a Geo strategic political act by China. There is nothing Pakistan can export to China that it doesn't do already and vice versa.
> As regards to other countries using the route...The industrial centers of China are in the eastern part and the land route is not economically feasible to the eastern half. The only viable export is oil export from the middle east to China via Pakistan. The pipelines are not in place yet (The pipelines need to transfer the oil to eastern China where the consumption is) and oil is not transported in trucks.
> 
> All these years, any country wanting to use this land route could had the option to use the Karachi port. Nothing changes by adding Gwadar to the mix and a few more raods here and there.
> 
> Therefore, the bottom line is- India has nothing to gain from this CPEC and no-one absolutely no-one in India is least interested in having anything to do with it. Of course, India wants to put spanner in the works because its a strategic challenge to her.



one sentence for you in urdu
"Mehnat ker hasad na ker"


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Kaniska said:


> Why not? If any thing that can bring mutual profit, then both India and Pakistan should keep the option in future...


As a close neighbor of China is very don't understand why so hate the same blood relationship of the two countries.


----------



## Storm Force

India has nothing to gain from Cpec.

India key trade is with USA UAE and Europe and China and south east Asia.

Those central Asian states are too small and insignificant for Indian trade. 

Regarding Indian energy needs there are huge deals in place for India Iranian pipelines and a new Indian port in iran

Cpec key drive is for China to transport it's energy to China via shorter routes.

India and its merchant navy and resources are already in the door step of the gulf


----------



## my2cents

war&peace said:


> We are not the one's sending mars landers



No plans yet on a manned mission to Mars .

Well you friend China is planning a manned moon mission soon. You should book a ride in advance. At least they will provide a soft landing for your tush. Ours was a hard landing, unfortunately.


----------



## khansaheeb

dadeechi said:


> Its not that simple.
> 
> Trading and investing in Pakistan is not an issue. India would be glad to do that but trading through a disputed territory would bring in legitimacy to Pakistan's case and would complicate the negotiations for India.
> 
> Here the ball is clearly in Pakistan's court to resolve the boundary issue with India. Until then India would keep opposing the route.



The solution is simple. Negotiate: demilitarisation of Kashmir, allow a free and independent Kashmir with only a native police force, with India and Pakistan guaranteeing joint security. India needs to learn from Chechnya that only a political settlement will enable peace, the fight for freedom always prevails. India is delaying the inevitable and the Kashmiris will win, but each day the cost rises in lives and money for both the Indians and the Kashmiris until that day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wen Ling

Zaahir said:


> CPEC..road from Gwadar to Kashgar. A few coal plants thrown in here and there. India already has trading routes with China and the CPEC doesn't offer a direct route to Russia. CPEC is not an economical project. Its a Geo strategic political act by China. There is nothing Pakistan can export to China that it doesn't do already and vice versa.
> As regards to other countries using the route...The industrial centers of China are in the eastern part and the land route is not economically feasible to the eastern half. The only viable export is oil export from the middle east to China via Pakistan. The pipelines are not in place yet (The pipelines need to transfer the oil to eastern China where the consumption is) and oil is not transported in trucks.
> 
> All these years, any country wanting to use this land route could had the option to use the Karachi port. Nothing changes by adding Gwadar to the mix and a few more raods here and there.
> 
> Therefore, the bottom line is- India has nothing to gain from this CPEC and no-one absolutely no-one in India is least interested in having anything to do with it. Of course, India wants to put spanner in the works because its a strategic challenge to her.


Gwadar is built as a new Shenzhen, not only a port.
*If India need a route to Russia, just put another 46 billion dollars along the route on Pakistan and Afghanistan*. I am quite sure both country will be really happy.
CPEC is designed by China to develop Western side of China and a gateway to Africa and Muslim world, Pakistan take the offer. Certainly it serves China's interest, but it also benefits any country has the similar purpose.
For example, Pakistan enjoyed to be the gateway, and want to develop industry along the route.
Iran think they can take benefit, so they join. 
If India does not, then wait...
It is a simple logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Wen Ling said:


> The mess in South Asia is caused by India itself. None of them are other people's business.
> If it was not for your Neheru's Forward policy, there would be no 1962 war. then China will not be sided with Pakistan.
> I have to repeat these sentences. After India get independent and set English as its language, its strategic thinking is almost the same as American/British. Every big power try to lower the tension in its direct neighborehood, only India try to make it as higher as possible. so good luck....
> Whether you like it or not, whether India needs it or not, CPEC will be there, it is the top priority in China's national strategy. China is not USA, its policy will not change due to swap of the leadership, it plans up to 50 years. So you have to pray that China will collapse... or Pakistan reject the offer...



Just a load of drivel.

You started by preaching how India should build trust with neighbors. But when I told you what it takes to build trust with Pakistan, you go on a tangent about how the universe came into existence in 1962.

For the last time, India couldn't care less if you built CPEC all the way to Mars. India's only objection with it has to do with the part that passes through part of J&K that is (legitimately) claimed by India. Joining CPEC only legitimizes that illegal occupation of Kashmir by both Pakistan and China.

It is a no-brainer really.

@Topic, nobody seems to have the answer to my question. What purpose does CPEC serve for India, given Pakistan has already rejected provided transit access to Afghanistan already?


----------



## JAGGA-J

If Modi is ever allowed to become part of CPEC, rest assure they will scheme & destroy this unique strategic oeppertunity for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

CHINA83NEWS said:


> As a close neighbor of China is very don't understand why so hate the same blood relationship of the two countries.



There is no blood relation with India , different people and DNA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Many Chinese people don't know India and Pakistan.We only know different religion.


----------



## koolio

No thanks, but India should never become part of CPEC, it has proved to be a sworn enemy, its leaving no stone unturned to destabilise Pakistan, through any means.


----------



## Wen Ling

kadamba-warrior said:


> Just a load of drivel.
> 
> You started by preaching how India should build trust with neighbors. But when I told you what it takes to build trust with Pakistan, you go on a tangent about how the universe came into existence in 1962.
> 
> For the last time, India couldn't care less if you built CPEC all the way to Mars. India's only objection with it has to do with the part that passes through part of J&K that is (legitimately) claimed by India. Joining CPEC only legitimizes that illegal occupation of Kashmir by both Pakistan and China.
> 
> It is a no-brainer really.
> 
> @Topic, nobody seems to have the answer to my question. What purpose does CPEC serve for India, given Pakistan has already rejected provided transit access to Afghanistan already?


you may launch a war and try...
in the end, that is what matters in the end in terms of territory. so good luck


----------



## Storm Force

Which part of cpec offers India no benefit to its already booming economy do Pakistanis not understand. 

Cpec is not the claifornian gold rush or Saudi oil strikes.

It's a pipe line and road to transport chineaze energy. 

So Pakistan gets some new roads and you get but it's a slow burning project .

India has too much already on its plate. 

Cpec is big event for Pakistan and China 

No one else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Issue is not of CPEC but India having road and rail access to Central Asia ... And without begging Pakistan there is no other peaceful means to achieve that!


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Storm Force said:


> Which part of cpec offers India no benefit to its already booming economy do Pakistanis not understand.
> 
> Cpec is not the claifornian gold rush or Saudi oil strikes.
> 
> It's a pipe line and road to transport chineaze energy.
> 
> So Pakistan gets some new roads and you get but it's a slow burning project .
> 
> India has too much already on its plate.
> 
> Cpec is big event for Pakistan and China
> 
> No one else




Although I agree that CPEC can never ever benefit india, your assessment of what CPEC is, is completely false & inaccurate.

CPEC is not just a few roads. CPEC is a massive number of initiatives which have already been successfully initiated. They are to help build a large number of huge world-class infrastructure projects all over Pakistan, help industrialize Pakistan and improve the living standards of the average Pakistani. All these are already happening now which I saw with my own eyes in the summer just gone.

Other nations who are allies or that are friendly to Pakistan can benefit from CPEC too. That is why Turkey, Germany, UK & some other European nations are participating in CPEC.

PS If Chabahar is a big event for China then it also is for the whole world. As China is the world's 2nd largest economy and set to become the world's 1st ever global hyper power that no other nation can compete with. 



Verve said:


> Issue is not of CPEC but India having road and rail access to Central Asia ... And without begging Pakistan there is no other peaceful means to achieve that!




TBF, the indians all ready have an alternative route to Afghanistan/Central Asia and beyond west. Via Chabahar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> TBF, the indians all ready have an alternative route to Afghanistan/Central Asia and beyond west. Via Chabahar.



That's a long and expensive route .. anyhow they want to break us up in 10 parts so getting a route out of the 10 is likely to be in their plans.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Verve said:


> That's a long and expensive route .. anyhow they want to break us up in 10 parts so getting a route out of the 10 is likely to be in their plans.




Not happening. And they not it. These guys are notorious for making outlandish and ridiculous claims. They are all extreme delusional indian bollywood fantasists.


----------



## Verve

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Not happening. And they not it. These guys are notorious for making outlandish and ridiculous claims. They are all extreme delusional indian bollywood fantasists.



hence I call them Hallucinating Hindus ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Verve said:


> hence I call them Hallucinating Hindus ...



Obviously, you don't mind if I call you, 'exploding' Muslims, would you?

India is as much about Hindus as it is about people from other religions living in India.

No need to show your bigotry in a thread which has nothing to do with Hinduism.


----------



## Nalini

Salman Zahidi said:


> LOL at investment in Chabahar  Its just a political gimmick and if you really want to make a port than billions dollar investment in required not merely few millions for couple of berths. Please go through detail report on CPEC before commenting. As far as Gas pipeline is concerned, why has India signed TAPI project silently if you have so much concerned about 'operational' ?. Last but not the least, disputed territory, well never mind!



Fools don't understand world game. You are blinded by failures & obsession of India. Unlike Pakistan, we are not dependent on other countries for our survival. You have nothing in your economy, which gives any hope of getting you out of the debt trap, you are already in. In desperation to show your people the country is not failing, your leaders have accepted CPEC by compromising your countries future & security. Pakistanis talk, as though its life & death revolves around this one project. Your leaders are selling the country at the cost of their selfish greed. You are in illusion, that this project alone will make a rags to riches turn around of your country. It's dangerous game, a country like Pakistan compromising everything on one horse putting everything at stake, not analyzing where it will take. You have not generated any other sources of income nor have any back up plan for CPEC if it fails.

People keep mocking at the Chabahar without understanding why it's in place. India's intention is not really to build a big Economic port. Fools will always think Indians are fools. Let me enlighten some ignorant's again.

China is vulnerable to India at times of war inspite of their far superior military might. They can lose a war with India, since all their oil & trade pass through the Indian ocean. That's the reason China is trying to build ports in BD, Sri lanka & even wooing Maldives. The entire Military might is of no use since India can choke this huge country with this one vulnerability. China's another biggest fear is Tibet since Tibetans have a soft corner with India & trust us more than China. Apart from this, China has territorial dispute with all its neighbors, with whom India are friends. They only settled their dispute with Russia, due to its superior military capability & their own dependence on Military technology. The other reason is the closeness of Russia with India.

They just cant imagine a defeat at the hands of India after their victory in 1962, which they achieved by backstabbing the trust of friendship. Anyway China has to get direct access to oil to their growing enemies world wide. The Chinese intentions is to topple America & rule the world. They want to get access to Middle East, so they are not dependent on Russia, since they don't trust Russians either, also to have an alternative source & strategy to counter the threat of growing India.

When you have a scape goat like Pakistan who are willing to put a red carpet to anybody who will say is against India. China knows your obsession of India & has got the right partner to exploit its foolish mind. Pakistan has not even looked in to the terms of this project, which you could have, if you understood the desperation of China. But you are blinded by your own desperation & India hatred, you accepted all the terms which was fully in favor or them & it's a debt trap laid for Pakistan on one side & to get entry to amass their military slowly to capture the whole of Pakistan on the other side, before India gets a hand back over the place again.

Once the activities start to increase they will bring in their Navy & military saying there is threats to the port, like how they are militarising SCS, which anyway slowly has started at Gwadar.

Chabahar port is not a port to compete economically, which Pakistan fools mock about. It's just another key area to keep China in check, if we go to war. China will again be vulnerable to India sitting at Chabahar. We will again choke their trade & oil which will defeat the sole purpose of getting the Gwadar access. Another reason is, Iran has a fear with the growing might & hunger of China, & knowing the foxy mind of China, they want to be safe having India on its side, in case China plans any ploy with Saudis or others to capture Iran. If China gets hands on Oil, it will conquer the world. That's why the whole world will come against China. I feel even Russia will ditch China, if America gives them the equal status of power.

Some fools without understanding what the world game is, just stuck in their own fools paradise. India is in the big game, with the entire big players wanting India on their side, not the other way. India is playing the power game, not the slave game, unlike grabbing on to the hand of any power like you.

Do you know India will attack Pakistan anytime before 2021. The reason Modi is escalating the tensions & increasing the heat in all areas so Pakistan responds with an attack. Once you attack, India wont be blamed, since you have no choice but to do a nuclear attack, which is what Modi is expecting. After which India will retaliate with such a force, Pakistanis are permanently eliminated & it will become part of India again. Have you analysed why Russia is getting in to Pakistan.

Do a case study, rather than blindly beating the drum, Russia is with Pakistan. Remember this Russians will Fcuk you worse than Americans & Chinese will Fcuk you worse than Russians.

India can be part of CPEC definitely once Pakistan makes peace with India & gives up Kashmir. China will also want India to be part of CPEC, for that China has to settle all the border issues at Arunachal, Ladakh & give up the Kashmir which is in their occupation.

If not wait for Trump to take charge & get ready for your termination which is not far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wen Ling

Nalini said:


> Fools don't understand world game. You are blinded by failures & obsession of India. Unlike Pakistan, we are not dependent on other countries for our survival. You have nothing in your economy which gives any hope of, getting you out of the debt trap you are already in. In desperation to show its people the country is not failing, your leaders have accepted CPEC by compromising your countries future & security. And all Pakistanis talk as though, your life & death revolves around this one project. Your leaders are selling the country at the cost of their selfish greed. You are in illusion, that this project alone will make a rags to riches turn around of your country. It's dangerous game, a country like Pakistan compromising everything on one horse putting everything at stake, not analyzing where it will take. You have not generated other sources of income nor have any back up plan for CPEC if it fails.
> 
> People keep mocking at the Chabahar without understanding why it's in place. India's intention is not really to build a big Economic port. Fools will always think others as fools. Let me enlighten some ignorants again.
> 
> China is vulnerable to India at times of war inspite of their far superior military might. They can lose a war with India, since all their oil & trade pass through the Indian ocean. That's the reason China is trying to build ports in BD, Sri lanka & also trying Maldives. The entire Military might is of no use since India can choke their entire country with this big vulnerability. China another biggerst fear is Tibet since Tibetans have a soft corner with India & trust us more than China. Apart from this China has territorial dispute with all its neighbors, with whom India is friends. They only settled their dispute with Russia, due to its superior military capability & their own dependence on Military technology. The other reason was the closeness of Russia with India.
> 
> They just cant imagine a defeat at the hands of India after their victory in 1962 which they achieved by backstabbing the trust of friendship. Anyway they have to get direct access to oil to their growing enemies world wide. The Chinese intentions are to rule the world. They want to get access to Middle East so they are not dependent on Russia, since they don't trust Russia & also find an alternative strategy to counter the threat of growing India.
> 
> When you have a scape goat like Pakistan who are willing to put a red carpet just when Chinese say we are brothers & are there for countering India. They have not even looked in to the terms of the project, which Pakistan could have if they understood the desperation of China. But you are blinded by your own desperation & India hatred, you accepted all the terms which was fully in favor or them & it's a debt trap laid for Pakistan on one side & to get entry to amass their military slowly to capture the whole of Pakistan before India gets a hand back over the place again.
> 
> Once the activities start to increase they will bring in their Navy & military saying there is threats for the port, which they slowly have started doing.
> 
> Chabahar port is not a port to compete economically, which Pakistan fools mock about. It's just another key area to keep China in check if they or we go to war. China will again be vulnerable to India sitting at Chabahar. We will again choke their trade & oil which will defeat the sole purpose of getting the Gwadar access. Another reason is Iran has a fear with the growing might & hunger of China, & knowing the foxy mind of China, they want to be safe having India on their side in case China plans any ploy with Saudis or others to capture Iran. If China gets hands on Oil, it will conquer the world. That's why the whole world will come against China. I feel even Russia will ditch China, if America gives them the equal status of power.
> 
> Some fools without understanding what the world game is just stuck in their own small mind of hatred. India is in the big game with the entire big players wanting India on their side. India is playing the power game not the slave game, grabbing on to the hand of any power.
> 
> Do you know India will attack Pakistan anytime before 2021. The reason Modi is escalating the tensions & increasing the heat in all areas so Pakistan responds with an attack. Once you attack, India wont be blamed. Modi wants you to attack & India will retaliate with such a force, Pakistanis are permanently eliminated & it will become part of India again. Have you analysed why Russia is getting in to Pakistan.
> 
> Do a case study, rather than blinding beating the drum, Russia is with Pakistan. Remember this Russians will Fcuk you worse than Americans & Chinese will Fcuk you worse than Russians.


good luck


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Nalini said:


> Fools don't understand world game. You are blinded by failures & obsession of India. Unlike Pakistan, we are not dependent on other countries for our survival. You have nothing in your economy, which gives any hope of getting you out of the debt trap, you are already in. In desperation to show your people the country is not failing, your leaders have accepted CPEC by compromising your countries future & security. Pakistanis talk, as though its life & death revolves around this one project. Your leaders are selling the country at the cost of their selfish greed. You are in illusion, that this project alone will make a rags to riches turn around of your country. It's dangerous game, a country like Pakistan compromising everything on one horse putting everything at stake, not analyzing where it will take. You have not generated any other sources of income nor have any back up plan for CPEC if it fails.
> 
> People keep mocking at the Chabahar without understanding why it's in place. India's intention is not really to build a big Economic port. Fools will always think Indians are fools. Let me enlighten some ignorant's again.
> 
> China is vulnerable to India at times of war inspite of their far superior military might. They can lose a war with India, since all their oil & trade pass through the Indian ocean. That's the reason China is trying to build ports in BD, Sri lanka & even wooing Maldives. The entire Military might is of no use since India can choke this huge country with this one vulnerability. China's another biggest fear is Tibet since Tibetans have a soft corner with India & trust us more than China. Apart from this, China has territorial dispute with all its neighbors, with whom India are friends. They only settled their dispute with Russia, due to its superior military capability & their own dependence on Military technology. The other reason is the closeness of Russia with India.
> 
> They just cant imagine a defeat at the hands of India after their victory in 1962, which they achieved by backstabbing the trust of friendship. Anyway China has to get direct access to oil to their growing enemies world wide. The Chinese intentions is to topple America & rule the world. They want to get access to Middle East, so they are not dependent on Russia, since they don't trust Russians either, also to have an alternative source & strategy to counter the threat of growing India.
> 
> When you have a scape goat like Pakistan who are willing to put a red carpet to anybody who will say is against India. China knows your obsession of India & has got the right partner to exploit its foolish mind. Pakistan has not even looked in to the terms of this project, which you could have, if you understood the desperation of China. But you are blinded by your own desperation & India hatred, you accepted all the terms which was fully in favor or them & it's a debt trap laid for Pakistan on one side & to get entry to amass their military slowly to capture the whole of Pakistan on the other side, before India gets a hand back over the place again.
> 
> Once the activities start to increase they will bring in their Navy & military saying there is threats to the port, like how they are militarising SCS, which anyway slowly has started at Gwadar.
> 
> Chabahar port is not a port to compete economically, which Pakistan fools mock about. It's just another key area to keep China in check, if we go to war. China will again be vulnerable to India sitting at Chabahar. We will again choke their trade & oil which will defeat the sole purpose of getting the Gwadar access. Another reason is, Iran has a fear with the growing might & hunger of China, & knowing the foxy mind of China, they want to be safe having India on its side, in case China plans any ploy with Saudis or others to capture Iran. If China gets hands on Oil, it will conquer the world. That's why the whole world will come against China. I feel even Russia will ditch China, if America gives them the equal status of power.
> 
> Some fools without understanding what the world game is, just stuck in their own fools paradise. India is in the big game, with the entire big players wanting India on their side, not the other way. India is playing the power game, not the slave game, unlike grabbing on to the hand of any power like you.
> 
> Do you know India will attack Pakistan anytime before 2021. The reason Modi is escalating the tensions & increasing the heat in all areas so Pakistan responds with an attack. Once you attack, India wont be blamed, since you have no choice but to do a nuclear attack, which is what Modi is expecting. After which India will retaliate with such a force, Pakistanis are permanently eliminated & it will become part of India again. Have you analysed why Russia is getting in to Pakistan.
> 
> Do a case study, rather than blindly beating the drum, Russia is with Pakistan. Remember this Russians will Fcuk you worse than Americans & Chinese will Fcuk you worse than Russians.
> 
> India can be part of CPEC definitely once Pakistan makes peace with India & gives up Kashmir. China will also want India to be part of CPEC, for that China has to settle all the border issues at Arunachal, Ladakh & give up the Kashmir which is in their occupation.
> 
> If not wait for Trump to take charge & get ready for your termination which is not far away.


Indian caste problem will in future.Baggage too much difficult to develop.


----------



## PAKISTANI LEOPARD

Bharat Muslim said:


> What do you mean Trump will agree? Care to clarify?




India is a new child of USA when kicked out by Russia even after 70 years. The approval of Trump is required to India for joining CPEC. Hope now you understand the logic


----------



## Salza

Nalini said:


> Fools don't understand world game. You are blinded by failures & obsession of India. Unlike Pakistan, we are not dependent on other countries for our survival. You have nothing in your economy, which gives any hope of getting you out of the debt trap, you are already in. In desperation to show your people the country is not failing, your leaders have accepted CPEC by compromising your countries future & security. Pakistanis talk, as though its life & death revolves around this one project. Your leaders are selling the country at the cost of their selfish greed. You are in illusion, that this project alone will make a rags to riches turn around of your country. It's dangerous game, a country like Pakistan compromising everything on one horse putting everything at stake, not analyzing where it will take. You have not generated any other sources of income nor have any back up plan for CPEC if it fails.
> 
> People keep mocking at the Chabahar without understanding why it's in place. India's intention is not really to build a big Economic port. Fools will always think Indians are fools. Let me enlighten some ignorant's again.
> 
> China is vulnerable to India at times of war inspite of their far superior military might. They can lose a war with India, since all their oil & trade pass through the Indian ocean. That's the reason China is trying to build ports in BD, Sri lanka & even wooing Maldives. The entire Military might is of no use since India can choke this huge country with this one vulnerability. China's another biggest fear is Tibet since Tibetans have a soft corner with India & trust us more than China. Apart from this, China has territorial dispute with all its neighbors, with whom India are friends. They only settled their dispute with Russia, due to its superior military capability & their own dependence on Military technology. The other reason is the closeness of Russia with India.
> 
> They just cant imagine a defeat at the hands of India after their victory in 1962, which they achieved by backstabbing the trust of friendship. Anyway China has to get direct access to oil to their growing enemies world wide. The Chinese intentions is to topple America & rule the world. They want to get access to Middle East, so they are not dependent on Russia, since they don't trust Russians either, also to have an alternative source & strategy to counter the threat of growing India.
> 
> When you have a scape goat like Pakistan who are willing to put a red carpet to anybody who will say is against India. China knows your obsession of India & has got the right partner to exploit its foolish mind. Pakistan has not even looked in to the terms of this project, which you could have, if you understood the desperation of China. But you are blinded by your own desperation & India hatred, you accepted all the terms which was fully in favor or them & it's a debt trap laid for Pakistan on one side & to get entry to amass their military slowly to capture the whole of Pakistan on the other side, before India gets a hand back over the place again.
> 
> Once the activities start to increase they will bring in their Navy & military saying there is threats to the port, like how they are militarising SCS, which anyway slowly has started at Gwadar.
> 
> Chabahar port is not a port to compete economically, which Pakistan fools mock about. It's just another key area to keep China in check, if we go to war. China will again be vulnerable to India sitting at Chabahar. We will again choke their trade & oil which will defeat the sole purpose of getting the Gwadar access. Another reason is, Iran has a fear with the growing might & hunger of China, & knowing the foxy mind of China, they want to be safe having India on its side, in case China plans any ploy with Saudis or others to capture Iran. If China gets hands on Oil, it will conquer the world. That's why the whole world will come against China. I feel even Russia will ditch China, if America gives them the equal status of power.
> 
> Some fools without understanding what the world game is, just stuck in their own fools paradise. India is in the big game, with the entire big players wanting India on their side, not the other way. India is playing the power game, not the slave game, unlike grabbing on to the hand of any power like you.
> 
> Do you know India will attack Pakistan anytime before 2021. The reason Modi is escalating the tensions & increasing the heat in all areas so Pakistan responds with an attack. Once you attack, India wont be blamed, since you have no choice but to do a nuclear attack, which is what Modi is expecting. After which India will retaliate with such a force, Pakistanis are permanently eliminated & it will become part of India again. Have you analysed why Russia is getting in to Pakistan.
> 
> Do a case study, rather than blindly beating the drum, Russia is with Pakistan. Remember this Russians will Fcuk you worse than Americans & Chinese will Fcuk you worse than Russians.
> 
> India can be part of CPEC definitely once Pakistan makes peace with India & gives up Kashmir. China will also want India to be part of CPEC, for that China has to settle all the border issues at Arunachal, Ladakh & give up the Kashmir which is in their occupation.
> 
> If not wait for Trump to take charge & get ready for your termination which is not far away.



I can only LOL after skimming through your bullsh*t.


----------



## Nalini

Ahmed Shamsi said:


> India is a new child of USA when kicked out by Russia even after 70 years. The approval of Trump is required to India for joining CPEC. Hope now you understand the logic



India kicked out by Russia. Good Joke. This will make Pakistanis happy, but reality is otherwise.






Russia will reel into a death trap, if it strains its relations with India, since it is already in deep mess after interference in Crimea, Ukraine, Syria, Iraq. They are suffering badly with sanctions of west, low oil prices & slumping Chinese economy. Ruble has collapsed & Russia is face to face with recession. Now they going to mess with Taliban. They need Millions of Dollars every day to sustain these slow down & proxy wars. India is still the major contributor to their forex earnings. Israel, US, France, Europe are all wooing India to shed Russia & go to them. BRICS will be dominated by China if India pulls out of it, which will be a big blow for Russia, since they won't be able to balance China without India.

But India being loyal, not forgetting all the suppor,t Russia had shown in the past is keeping up its loyalty. We have pumped Billions of dollars in to their economy for decades for all their help in the past. Unlike Pakistan who was dependent on US, Russia is dependent on us. It's playing mind games to avoid losing India's business. So don't compare our relationship with US as yours. Yours is a one sided (Take Take) affair. All you give in return is betrayal & 9/11.











Modi is not running behind Americans. They are running behind us. More than we need US, they need us. You may beat your drum, but it can convince your people, but not the world. India doesn't believe in groupism, India is friends with Saudi & Iran, Israel & Iran, South Korea & North Korea, so is America & Russia.


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Nalini said:


> India kicked out by Russia. Good Joke. This will make Pakistanis happy, but reality is otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia will reel into a death trap, if it strains its relations with India, since it is already in deep mess after interference in Crimea, Ukraine, Syria, Iraq. They are suffering badly with sanctions of west, low oil prices & slumping Chinese economy. Ruble has collapsed & Russia is face to face with recession. Now they going to mess with Taliban. They need Millions of Dollars every day to sustain these slow down & proxy wars. India is still the major contributor to their forex earnings. Israel, US, France, Europe are all wooing India to shed Russia & go to them. BRICS will be dominated by China if India pulls out of it, which will be a big blow for Russia, since they won't be able to balance China without India.
> 
> But India being loyal, not forgetting all the suppor,t Russia had shown in the past is keeping up its loyalty. We have pumped Billions of dollars in to their economy for decades for all their help in the past. Unlike Pakistan who was dependent on US, Russia is dependent on us. It's playing mind games to avoid losing India's business. So don't compare our relationship with US as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi is not running behind Americans. They are running behind us. More than we need US, they need us. You may beat your drum, but it can convince your people, but not the world. India doesn't believe in groupism, India is friends with Saudi & Iran, Israel & Iran, South Korea & North Korea, so is America & Russia.


India is forgotten.Not many Chinese people interested in India.India does not solve the national contradictions also couldn't catch up with China in 100.


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

CPEC is not just a few roads. CPEC is a massive number of initiatives which have already been successfully initiated. They are to help build a large number of huge world-class infrastructure projects all over Pakistan, help industrialize Pakistan and improve the living standards of the average Pakistani. All these are already happening now which I saw with my own eyes in the summer just gone.

Other nations who are allies or that are friendly to Pakistan can benefit from CPEC too. That is why Turkey, Germany, UK & some other European nations are participating in CPEC.

PS If Chabahar is a big event for China then it also is for the whole world. As China is the world's 2nd largest economy and set to become the world's 1st ever global hyper power that no other nation can compete with.

TBF, the indians all ready have an alternative route to Afghanistan/Central Asia and beyond west. Via Chabahar.[/QUOTE]

Your Analysis is good, hopefully our standards of living will be enhanced, it will cost us a lot more then we are calculating.The industries will bring loads of pollution and cultural impact will be significant as well.Beijing tops world in pollution.


----------



## Nalini

CHINA83NEWS said:


> India is forgotten.Not many Chinese people interested in India.India does not solve the national contradictions also couldn't catch up with China in 100.



If India is so worried or scared of China, we wont be Militarising our borders with Tanks, Sukhois & Brahmos. We wont be in South China Sea. We wont be building Satellite Centres in Vietnam & exploring oil in SCS. We won't be teaming up with Japan.

China keeps every small country in fear by bullying. India's entry into the SCS has given lot of confidence to all small countries including Japan & America. China is a problem creator, India is a problem solver.

Soon China will shed its bullying & will start getting worried of Modi & India. Wait & watch what happens to your support on Masood Azhar, your blocking of NSG group & support of Pakistan, how China will buckle down to India. 2017 will show the weakness of China. Dalai Lama is one small pawn, which can give sleepless nights for Jin ping. There are lot of other pawns like Gwadar, XinJiang, Hong Kong, Taiwan & SCS, which will be used by the western powers to chop your bully face. Just wait & watch.


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

Nalini said:


> If India is so worried or scared of China, we wont be Militarising our borders with Tanks, Sukhois & Brahmos. We wont be in South China Sea. We wont be building Satellite Centres in Vietnam & exploring oil in SCS. We won't be teaming up with Japan.
> 
> China keeps every small country in fear by bullying. India's entry into the SCS has given lot of confidence to all small countries including Japan & America. China is a problem creator, India is a problem solver.
> 
> Soon China will shed its bullying & will start getting worried of Modi & India. Wait & watch what happens to your support on Masood Azhar, your blocking of NSG group & support of Pakistan, how China will buckle down to India. 2017 will show the weakness of China. Dalai Lama is one small pawn, which can give sleepless nights for Jin ping. There are lot of other pawns like Gwadar, XinJiang, Hong Kong, Taiwan & SCS, which will be used by the western powers to chop your bully face. Just wait & watch.


India's first toilet and urban health well



Nalini said:


> If India is so worried or scared of China, we wont be Militarising our borders with Tanks, Sukhois & Brahmos. We wont be in South China Sea. We wont be building Satellite Centres in Vietnam & exploring oil in SCS. We won't be teaming up with Japan.
> 
> China keeps every small country in fear by bullying. India's entry into the SCS has given lot of confidence to all small countries including Japan & America. China is a problem creator, India is a problem solver.
> 
> Soon China will shed its bullying & will start getting worried of Modi & India. Wait & watch what happens to your support on Masood Azhar, your blocking of NSG group & support of Pakistan, how China will buckle down to India. 2017 will show the weakness of China. Dalai Lama is one small pawn, which can give sleepless nights for Jin ping. There are lot of other pawns like Gwadar, XinJiang, Hong Kong, Taiwan & SCS, which will be used by the western powers to chop your bully face. Just wait & watch.


The most famous of the rape of the kingdom of the United States Japan love you.


----------

